
A Yak Shave with SGI's EFS (2018) - luu
https://blog.pizzabox.computer/posts/sgi-efs-yakshave/
======
crmrc114
If you are ever playing with an SGI machine and need help I would recommend
that you stop by irix.cc, ever since nekochan went offline its been the forum
of choice.

Normally when you need to mount an SGI ISO/Disk Image

-Get the offset info with fdisk:

fdisk - l ./disk.img

-Insert that into your mount command like below:

mount -t efs -o loop,offset=$((64*512)) ./disk.img /some/mount/point

As far as installing I would highly suggest anyone with a box try to find the
DINA VM for network installs.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17462483](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17462483)

